# Drug costs and missed hospital appointments,



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PLEASE READ..... It could affect you 

New rules for missed hospital appointments now in effect - The Portugal News


----------



## ready2go (Feb 27, 2013)

Sibohan--In the process of sharing the latest news about new rules for hospital appointments, you also provided a goldmine source of info about what's going on in PT! I had not known of The Portugal News before seeing the linked article you posted. Thank you, indeed!


----------

